# 1st one of the year



## rotty (Oct 20, 2015)

well after several missed opportunities, i finally connected on this female.

1st one of the year, and first one with my suppressor.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, congrats.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats, looks like a good setup with the suppressor..........


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the coyote !


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice job putting her down! I'm getting ready to build a suppressor....just have to wait to hear back from the gov....lol.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

First one I've seen taken with a suppressed firearm in Michigan (now that it's legal). Good going!


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

congrats on your song dog....nice looking rig!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats...


----------

